

Ask HN: Why do so many "Ask HN:" posts seem to cluster together? - OzzyOsbourne

I have noticed that quite often. Ask HN posts seem to clump together. Does anyone know if this is:<p>a. pure coincidence
b. how HN ranks posts
c. Some statistical correlation that exists between ask HN posts, that binds them more tightly than other posts. I would think it has to do with ask HN posts' objective: to be answered.
d. total fluke just my experience
======
OzzyOsbourne
<http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2494> \- a screenshot

------
ig1
There's a special penalty that gets applied to Ask HN posts, I guess that's
what's responsible for any clustering.

------
glimcat
My first guess would be triggering (Person B sees a post by Person A and
decides to post their own).

